# Willoughby Boat Ramp News



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

In case y'all didn't see this in the Pilot's Sports section yesterday.....Kayakers without trailers can now park at the boat ramp during any hours without fear of receiving a ticket. Fish on, my brothers!

Willoughby Boat Ramp News


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You VCAN guys ROCK !!!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Props to Forrest and his fellow kayakers!!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

props to everyone!

And extra thanks goes to Dan Jones at the City of Norfolk Department of Recreation, Parks, and Open Space 

Once he became aware of the situation, he truely moved it along and got some results!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome, Dave. Thanks to VCAN!

By the way, you kill any mullets yet?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work guys.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ive been doing this...was I wrong at the time? I have a pick up and didnt put any notice under my wipers that i was on a yak and havent gotten any tickets?? I must have just gotten lucky


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, great work.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I never got a ticket either...but I think he means we can now park in the long slots formerly reserved for trucks with trailers, not just the normal parking spots.


----------



## fishing forrest (Nov 9, 2008)

wolfva said:


> I never got a ticket either...but I think he means we can now park in the long slots formerly reserved for trucks with trailers, not just the normal parking spots.


NO, please....that would just cause more problems, again. Those areas have always been designed for vehicles with trailers. We have always parked in the area where the single truck/car lines are located. That is our new designated parking spots. Signs in the main parking lot still state that area is for parking for vehicles with boat trailers only. However, there are no longer curfew signs on them. Once you get there, pretty easy to fiqure out if you follow the signs. On a side note, both my tickets were thrown out when I had my day in court and big kudos to City Council for working with us on this! Forrest


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Forrest, I'm glad to hear you got you tickets thrown out! 

Way to go!...stand up and fight!


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Says Anglers, so I am able to park without a trailer and meet friends on boat right?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

incucrash said:


> Says Anglers, so I am able to park without a trailer and meet friends on boat right?


According to the article, yes those spots would be available to you if you are going out on a friend's boat. Keep in mind there is ample parking along Bayville Blvd as well if the lot is crowded.


----------

